# What are your Desert Island Books, Movies, and Snacks



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

*OK, you get up to 10 books, 10 movies, and an endless supply of 2 snacks.*

_Of course your desert island has a state of the art entertainment system, every recording of music you ever want or wanted, plenty of fish, tropical fruit, and of course canned spam. Also, the locals are extremely attractive....and lonely._

Oh, and for kicks -- who would you want the locals to look like?


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

Plato: _The Republic_, Virgil: _The Aeneid_, The Bible (Finnish 1938 translation), Marcus Aurelius: _Meditations_, Rabelais: _Gargantua & Pantagruel_, H. Melville: _Moby Dick_, Dostoyevsky: _Brothers Karamazov_, R. L. Stevenson: _Treasure Island_, J-K Huysmans: _Against Nature_, R. W. Emerson: _Essays I & II_.

Renoir: _La Grande Illusion_, Visconti: _Il Gattopardi_, Rossellini: _Stromboli, Terra di Dio_, Bresson: _Diary of a Country Priest_ and _A Man Escaped_, Ford: _Young Mr. Lincoln_, Hawks: _The Big Sleep_, Eisenstein: _Ivan the Terrible_, Tarkovsky: _Andrei Rublev_ and Welles: _Citizen Kane_.

Endless supply of liquorice and Kettle Chips (Balsamic vinegar).

Locals look like ancient Greeks and Romans, complete with togas and sandals.


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

Books: 1. David Mitchell: Black Swan Green, 2. Dostoevsky: Brothers Karamazov, 3. Franzen: The Corrections, 4. Levi S. Peterson: The Backslider, 5. Hemingway: For Whom the Bell Tolls, 6. Carver: Where I'm Calling From, 7. Murakami: Wind-Up Bird Chronicle, 8. Tolstoy: War and Peace, 9. Atwood: Maddaddam Trilogy, 10. Scriptures.

Movies: 1. Groundhog Day, 2. The Dark Knight, 3. Star Wars Episodes 4-6, 4. Apocalypse Now, 5. When Harry met Sally, 6. Robin Hood (Disney), 7. Terminator, 8. High Noon, 9. One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest, 10. Braveheart.

Snacks: Fiery Hot Cheetos, Dark Chocolate Toffee

And I think I would generally like my natives to look like a young Elle Macpperson.


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

This thread is proving to be very popular.  I can feel My TC self esteem dropping......must (gasp)......listen...to.....


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

Xaltotun said:


> Plato: _The Republic_, Virgil: _The Aeneid_, The Bible (Finnish 1938 translation), Marcus Aurelius: _Meditations_, Rabelais: _Gargantua & Pantagruel_, H. Melville: _Moby Dick_, Dostoyevsky: _Brothers Karamazov_, R. L. Stevenson: _Treasure Island_, J-K Huysmans: _Against Nature_, R. W. Emerson: _Essays I & II_.


No German philosophers?


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

SiegendesLicht said:


> No German philosophers?


Got me, sister! Yes, it's a serious omission. I have two excuses. First, I thought about the paradise island concept and therefore took a bit easier reading under the palm trees (which might have been a wrong call in the first place!). Second, thus far I have read more _about_ German philosophers - I haven't delved through all the major texts themselves. Right now, I'm reading Kant's _Prolegomena_, as a preparatory step towards finally breaking through his _Critique of Pure Reason_... and some works I know because I've taken courses about them, even if I haven't delved through the books themselves, like Hegel's _Lectures on Aesthetics..._ And Schelling hasn't been even translated into Finnish, which is just wrong!

Long story of unforgivable excuses short, give me just a couple of years time and I'll be able to actually list them!

p.s. I actually almost listed the libretto of the _Ring_ in my original list...


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Snacks: Nabisco Graham Crackers; Don't read; Fall asleep at movies.


----------



## JeffD (May 8, 2017)

The one part of these kind of questions that isn't stated is, will I ever get off the island.

If no, then the percentage of pure entertainment would go up, and the percentage of trying to understand would go down. 

If yes, then I would spend the time trying to understand more, so as to be more effective when I return, and my choices would be different.

So, for example, Beethoven symphonies if I am forever stranded, Beethoven string quartets if I am going to get off the island eventually.


----------



## JeffD (May 8, 2017)

More reading Thomas Nagel if I am going to be rescued, more Batman Comics if not.


----------



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

*10 Books:* (by the way, this is not me being pretentious, I'm just trying to fit in as much rewarding reading material as possible)
The Bible
The Complete Works of Shakespeare 
History of Western Philosophy (Bertrand Russell)
The Story of Art (EH Gombrich)
Complete Essays of George Orwell
Life of Samuel Johnson
Virgil's Aeneid
Plato's Symposium (but only if I'm accompanied by a ladyfriend on this island)
Augustine's Confessions
Marcus Aurelius' Meditations

*10 Movies:*
Can I just read?

*Snacks:*
Jaffa Cakes
Pretzels

*Natives:*
Probably some friendly Scandinavian folk


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

*Books:

The Complete Works of Shakespeare 9 copies **( gotta use something to start a fire on the Desert Island )**
The Real Frank Zappa Book (might want a read every now and then when not looking for food)

10 Movies:
On a desert island with no power your joking

Snacks: Gotta coverthe two main food groups chocolate and junk food
Tim Tams
*







*
Chiko rolls
*


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

I've never heard of Tm Tams or Chico Rolls. Where do you live!!?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

20centrfuge said:


> I've never heard of Tm Tams or Chico Rolls. Where do you live!!?


The land of Oz (pssst we keep the best stuff to ourselves now- after what happened to the ugg boot)





You did ask....................


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

I just wondered where would I plug in a laptop or something to watch my 10 movies if I get them on an island :lol:


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

helenora said:


> I just wondered where would I plug in a laptop or something to watch my 10 movies if I get them on an island :lol:


Maybe you would have a lifetime supply of batteries.


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

Bettina said:


> Maybe you would have a lifetime supply of batteries.


That would be the only hope


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

helenora said:


> That would be the only hope


Just go to South Australia they are building the world biggest battery in 100 days 

.abc.net.au/news/2017-07-07/sa-to-get-worlds-biggest-lithium-ion-battery/8687268


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Just go to South Australia they are building the world biggest battery in 100 days
> 
> .abc.net.au/news/2017-07-07/sa-to-get-worlds-biggest-lithium-ion-battery/8687268


 I've got you. you mean some parts of Australia are deserted  ...well, my question is why on earth do they build lithium battery while they would be much better with solar battery or there is no sun in Australia any more ?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

helenora said:


> I've got you. you mean some parts of Australia are deserted  ...well, my question is why on earth do they build lithium battery while they would be much better with solar battery or there is no sun in Australia any more ?


Next we will build an Monorail in the outback for the Emu's to use all this new power..............


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Next we will build an Monorail in the outback for the Emu's to use all this new power..............


big-big lithium-ion battery power and it will serve for the benefits of Emu's brand shoppers! Alleluja !


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Book: Curious Incident of the Dog in the Night-time
Movie: Jason and the Argonauts (Harryhausen original)
Snack: Packet of Beef Monster Munch & Cadbury's Creme Egg


----------

